# Communities > Antique Arms & Armour Community > Chinese, South-East Asia (CSEA) >  Sichuan Province Collectors Association Ancient Sword Special Committee

## Zhang Hai

Nice to see many old friends are communicating on this English platform.

Here I'd like to proudly annoucence “Sichuan Province Collectors Association Ancient Sword Special Committee” was formed, although because of the earthquake, it was delayed. This commitee is not an independent organization, but a sub unit of "Sichuan Province Collectors Association" which was a half govenment organization (head by retired high officials of this province, like former vice governer...)

We now have four local person in this newly established commitee -- i.e. 不戒（Rule Breaker），江龙（River Dragon），骆驼祥子（Camel )，and 护戒( Rule Guarder ). We'd like to share our collection and study on:
A: Tibet Arm and Armer ( which was a good reserve of Dang and Song Dynasty style , this Province has the largest number of Tibert resident outside of Tiber Province)

B: Yi Minority Arm and Armor ( a good reserve of Pre-Qing ( 221BC) 's South-Westen Chinese style )

C: Han Dynasty iron arm (after 202BC )

Sichuan is one of the province at south-west of China, and we beleive this is the orignal land of East Asia civilization. So besides our mainly focused on ancient iron arm, we will also spend some time on bronze weapon and stone/jade weapon.

For more information and our collection, please visit our site ( it's base on Chinese and still under construction now ):

http://www.hl365.net/?44460
ADMIN WARNING: SITE MAY CONTAIN VIRUSES

We expect that we could held a public exhibit in the near future and have our own musem in the future.

----------


## kevin.feng

Hi buddy, Congrads again!

----------


## Greg.D

there is a warning by John A Stuart in the Nihontosection of this forum that there is a virus downloader in this link
Greg.D

----------

